# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  My Husband Being Kidnapped - Very Emotional

## serenabeth

Hey guys,
I need some insight from people who can tell me a little bit about this dream. 
I have been researching for husbands being kidnapped, but all I find is people dreaming that they, themselves are being kidnapped.
I have had this dream twice within a month. And both times very emotionally when I wake up. I wake up with a panic attack and overwhelming fear.

Background about myself, I am a 19 year old women. My husband and I have  been married since July 12th, 2009. And now we have a baby on the way.

*My First and Most Emotional Dream:*

_My husband was kidnapped by a corporation of people. Not just one person. I was hunting down the people who took him him. Finally, I found a woman who personally was involved in his kidnapping. 

I was screaming at the top of my lungs demanding where she took my husband. We ended up physically fighting her. While I am demanding where my husband is, he pulls into the driveway. I am looking straight at him out of the window, watching him with surprise. However his face was sad, depressed and ghost like. Our eyes met for a second and I knew something was major wrong.  He gets out of his car and gets in my truck and starts backing out of the drive way. The drive way is very long.

As he is driving down the driveway, I ran out of the house as fast as I could. Desperatly running to catch him before he could pull out onto the highway. I almost had a grip on the tailgate when he suddenly spins his tires and runs out onto the highway. 

I cry, I scream at the top of my lungs and I fall on the road. I laid on my side holding my legs while I am crying for him._

I wake up with an overwelming fear. I reached out for my husband and I couldn't let him go. I held onto him so tight. I keep having dreams like this. What I have notice in these dreams that is related is my husbands is kidnapped, I fight to find him and fight the people who have him. But in the end he keeps getting away from me.

Can someone please help me? I am so troubled by this.

----------


## YYNYM

> Hey guys,
> I need some insight from people who can tell me a little bit about this dream. 
> I have been researching for husbands being kidnapped, but all I find is people dreaming that they, themselves are being kidnapped.
> I have had this dream twice within a month. And both times very emotionally when I wake up. I wake up with a panic attack and overwhelming fear.
> 
> Background about myself, I am a 19 year old women. My husband and I have  been married since July 12th, 2009. And now we have a baby on the way.
> 
> *My First and Most Emotional Dream:*
> 
> ...



Your afraid he's going to leave you. You are also afraid he's going to be "kidnapped" by another woman- or, in other words, leave you for somebody else. Talk to him, and tell him about the dreams. They're probably irrational fears.

----------

